# Jumeira Baccalaureate School



## Pantalimon (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Do any of you know anything about this school? The reason I am asking is that they are advertising teaching jobs and I would like a bit of background info on the school. All info gratefully received.
Cheers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pantalimon said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do any of you know anything about this school? The reason I am asking is that they are advertising teaching jobs and I would like a bit of background info on the school. All info gratefully received.
> Cheers


Jumeirah Baccalaureate School

The fees seem a little too steep in my opinion so I hope they pay the teachers well with the money.


----------

